# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 3 - Sự cải tiến mạnh mẽ !!!

## giangitnguyen

​Đài Bắc, Đài Loan, ngày 24 tháng 9 năm 2008. *GIGABYTE UNITED INC.,* Nhà sản xuất mainboard và card đồ họa hàng đầu trên thế giới giới thiệu công nghệ Ultra Durable 3 – 1 cuôc cách mạng trong công nghệ chế tạo mainboard. Với công nghệ Ultra Durable 3, lần đầu tiên mainboard được trang bị 2 phiến đồng ở giữa PCB (thay vì chỉ có 1 phiến như mainboard thông thường, điều này giúp giảm nhiệt độ hệ thống, cải thiện mức tiêu hao năng lượng và cung cấp khả năng ép xung siêu hạng cho mainboard.
​Một thành phần đặc biệt của các Mainboard *GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 3* là sử dụng các tụ đặc được sản xuất tại Nhật Bản với tuổi thọ *50.000* giờ, các cuộn cảm lõi Ferrite mang lại hiệu quả sử dụng năng lượng cao hơn so với cuộn cảm lõi sắt thông thường, và những *MOSFET có RDS (on) thấp* hơn giúp giảm nhiệt độ và lượng điện tiêu thụ. Bo mạch chủ *GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 3* series hứa hẹn mang đến sự ổn định, độ tin cậy và tuổi thọ lâu dài.


​*2 oz copper PCB*
*Nhiệt độ thấp hơn 50 độ C, trở kháng giảm 2 lần*

​*PCB* (Printed Circuit Board)
2 oz copper PCB = Amount of copper weight in 1 square Foot (12 inch x 12 inch) area PCB is 2 oz.

​ Với 2 lớp đồng giữa PCB mang đến khả năng giải nhiệt tốt hơn ở khu vực CPU và giúp cho các Mainboard *GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 3* mát hơn *50 độ C* so với các mainboard truyền thống.
*Cấu hình thử nghiệm:*
- *CPU : Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme QX6800*
- *Memory : DDR2 800 512MB *2*
- *VGA : NX73G-128D-RH*
*Chương trình test :*
- *Intel P4MaxPower @ 100% Power
*
​*2X Lower Impedance*
​Thêm vào đó, với 2 lớp đồng trở kháng của PCB giảm đi 2 lần. Trở kháng là thước đo sự cản trở dòng điện trong mạch. Khi dòng điện bị cản trở sẽ gây ra tổn thất năng lượng. Với bo mạch chủ *GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 3*, lượng điện thất thoát được giảm 2 lần và theo đó là nhiệt độ cũng giảm đi. Với 2 lớp đồng, chất lượng tín hiệu sẽ tăng lên, hệ thống ổn định hơn và đem lại những lợi ích lớn khi ép xung.

*Lower RDS(on) MOSFETs*
Các *MOSFET* được thiết kế đặc biệt với khả năng chuyển mạch ở mức thấp hơn giúp dòng điện nạp và xả nhanh hơn. Lợi ích của việc sử dụng các *MOSFET có RDS(on) thấp* là giảm lượng điện tiêu thụ trong quá trình chuyển mạch và nhiệt phát sinh.
 *MOSFET là gì ?*
MOSFET là một chuyển mạch cho phép hoặc không cho phép dòng điện đi qua mạch điện.

​*DDR2 1366+ Support*  
*Bo mạch chủ với bộ nhớ DDR2 nhanh nhất thế giới*
​ Chính thức hỗ trợ cho bộ nhớ *DDR2 1366+*, những bo mạch chủ *GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 3* cho phép người sử dụng thiết lập tần số bộ nhớ cao hơn ở mức điện áp thấp hơn, mang đến hiệu năng bộ nhớ cao với điện năng tiêu thụ thấp mà vẫn chạy mượt mà các ứng dụng yêu cầu cao về bộ nhớ như video phân giải cao hay game 3D.
*Cấu hình thử nghiệm:*
- *CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme QX6800
*- *Memory : Team Group INC Xtreem DDR2-1300 1GB x 4*
- *VGA : NX73G-128D-RH*
*Phần mềm thử nghiệm:*
- *Super PI 8M test loop
*
​**Chú ý:
1. Việc tăng điện áp bộ nhớ có thể làm hỏng bộ nhớ
2. Tần số được hỗ trợ có thể thay đổi với các bộ nhớ khác.*

*Quick Boost*
*GIGABYTE Quick boost* với 3 cấp độ tăng hiệu năng CPU, chỉ cần 1 thao tác click đơn giản lên cấp độ bạn muốn, hệ thống sẽ được ép xung nhanh chóng và dễ dàng với cả những người dùng mới và những người đã có kinh nghiệm.
Được thiết kế thân thiện với người dùng, *GIGABYTE Quick Boost* cho phép tối ưu hóa hiệu năng CPU một cách tự động và kết hợp với các thành phần phần cứng khác bởi hardware profiles đã được các chuyên gia của GIGABYTE thử nghiệm.

​*50,000 Hours Japanese Solid Capacitors* 
​Những bo mạch chủ *GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 3* được trang bị tụ rắn sản xuất tại Nhật Bản. Với tuổi thọ trung bình là *50.000* giờ, những tụ rắn này mang đến sự ổn định, tin cậy và sự bền bỉ đáp ứng tất cả những ứng dụng và game chạy hàng ngày với yêu cầu cao nhất.

​*Ferrite Core Choke*
- *Giảm thất thoát điện năng ở lõi. Nhiễu EMI thấp hơn.*
- *Chống gỉ tốt hơn cuộn cảm lõi sắt thông thường.*
Với những cuộn cảm, GIGABYTE đã sử dụng những cuộn cảm lõi ferrite có giá thành cao hơn. Lõi Ferrite bao gồm hợp chất của Oxit sắt và các nguyên tố kim loại khác có đặc tính giữ năng lượng lâu hơn lõi sắt thông thường ở tần số cao. Đây chính là yếu tố giúp giảm thất thoát năng lượng và nhiễu EMI mang lại sự tin cậy cho hệ thống. Thêm vào đó, cuộn cảm lõi ferrite chống gỉ tốt hơn cuộn cảm lõi sắt. Với những người dùng ở vùng biển có lượng muối trong không khí cao, điều này có thể tạo lên sự khác biệt lớn.

​*List các sản phẩm sử dụng Ultra Durable 3:*
*GA-EP45-UD3P GA-EP43-UD3​ GA-EP43C-UD3​GA-EP45-UD3R GA-EP43-UD3R ​ GA-EP45T-UD3P​GA-EP45-UD3  GA-EP45C-UD3R ​ GA-EP45T-UD3R​GA-EP43-UD3P GA-EP45C-UD3 ​ GA-EP45T-UD3LR ​*

*Hình ảnh một vài sản phẩm mới sử dụng công nghệ Ultra Durable 3:*
*EP45-UD3P*


*EP45-UD3R*


*EP45-UD3*


Nguồn: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/WebPage/mb_080924_ud3/data/tech_080924_ud3_overview.htm

----------


## Lpthuylieu

Trở giảm 2 lần!! nhiệt độ nhỏ hơn 50độC kéo theo cả một hệ thống hoạt động sẽ tốt hơn, riêng việc nhiệt độ giảm thôi: kéo theo độ bền của BMC, hoạt động sẽ ổn định, an toàn, .. . . :boxing:

----------

